# First watch design!!! Comments please



## rupertenberg (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey all,

This is my first post on watchuseek.com!
I'm a New Zealand based industrial designer.
I'm interested to get some comments on my latest design.

Positive or negative....any critique is helpful!!


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

I like the combination of the angular case and circular crystal and dial. It seems to be quite legible. What is the purpose of the fourth hand? Overall my first impression is positive.


----------



## rupertenberg (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks very much for the comments. Yeah, the idea of the fourth hand was to indicate am/pm. hand from 12-6 indicating am, hand from 6-12 indicating pm. 
I too like the contrast between the angular case and round dial.

The idea really came from my Swedish heritage. A somewhat faceted case...hence the name Fasett meaning in English 'facet' .....facets of time, moments of time.

Thanks a lot for the comment again.


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

No problem and as I should have said in my first post - welcome to the forum.


----------



## rupertenberg (Dec 27, 2009)

Just a view from another angle showing case thickness.


----------



## rupertenberg (Dec 27, 2009)

Another current idea.


----------



## kcie2u (Aug 28, 2009)

rupertenberg said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This is my first post on watchuseek.com!
> I'm a New Zealand based industrial designer.
> ...


Hi, i find your design quite unique. Keep up the good work...looking forward to see the real stuff...:-!


----------



## jlau_design (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi,
what do you wish to accomplish with your watch design? any plans for production?

By the way I am also an industrial designer, but in Canada. Here are my objective comments:

- yes the case is rather unique, but i find it too busy
- the dial is too conventional, does not offer anything different
- the lugs seem too short
- nice rendering, what software do you use?

Keep posting!


----------



## PyroLume (Dec 27, 2008)

I love it.. everything from the case design, flat black dial, moisture capsule at 6 and especially the date window at 12. The only change I would recommend is to add the bell & ross style strap and you have a winner on your hands


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

I like the facets! It's(to me) a very clean, yet eye-catching design. I don't find it too busy at all. I agree on a different strap, though. I'd like to see a bracelet that repeats the case design on it, too. 
Yes your rendering is very nice!

Josh


----------



## Omega21 (Apr 8, 2009)

I totally agree with the comment above that this watch needs a bracelet that echos the case design. 
- I like the design of the crown.
- I like the date at 12 not 3
- I do not like your 12 marker because it looks just like a Seiko, and presumably you want to set this watch apart from them.
- I agree with the comment above that the dial design is not anything different. The hands are great, the case is superb, but the dial needs something more to set it apart.
Great thread!


----------



## goddino371 (Nov 22, 2009)

I like the angularity of the watch. Just a suggestion to evoke more of an oomph... could you use the 12 marker at the 3, 6, and 9? The bolder marker might make more of a statement. As I imagine this to be a 42mm watch from the pictures, could you move the winder from the 3 position to the 4 position? It'd prevent the winder from digging into your hand, and provide an endearing quirk to the overall design.


----------



## rupertenberg (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks to all for the comments.
I really appreciate the honesty....as you know critique of any sort (negative or positive) is very helpful.

To answer the question regarding software, I use Rhinoceros 4.0 and for rendering I use a combination of Bunkspeed Hypershot and Photoshop. For me, rendering is such an important tool, especially rendering in a realistic manner. It gives me that instant gratification of seeing an object in 'reality'. 

How do others view rendering and what softwares to you use?

Moving back to the watch:

For the strap.....well....I really like leather straps....however I have seen some really nice stingray strap which in my opinion match with the watch quite well. Anyone want to post an image of what they though regarding a strap matching the case??

Just to comment on the post from "JLau_design"...would I like to move into production?? Absolutely! I am currently talking with some people her in NZ regarding prototypes but the initial plan in to do a limited number..perhaps 10.
I am discussing with my brother certain aspects of the deisgn (movement etc) but the plan is to be able to sell. As all of you know, there is a lot involved with this type of thing...not to mention the cost of producing limited numbers. 

To kcie2u, jlau_design, pryolume, JDB and OMEGA21 oh, and goddino371, thanks very much for the comments again. Such a great forum!

I will be continuing to post so keep up the comments.
Enjoy 2010, oh, and post some of you stuff?

Cheers.


----------



## Eurosport (Dec 21, 2009)

i like the brushed case very much also the dial goes good with it imo. very edgy, in a good way, the design is definitely good. i would prefer a different color on the seconds hand/name, perhaps a dark blue :-!


----------



## RayT (Sep 28, 2007)

hi pardon my noob-ness...but what did u use to produce those images? they almost look like u took a photo of the real thing!


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

I like the first one, just a bit concerned that the corners might be a bit sharp to the touch. A nice matching metal bracelet is a must!


----------



## Patricia Klein (Dec 6, 2009)

Very nice watch! Beautiful, clean lines!


----------



## t20569cald (Sep 5, 2009)

G'day Mate.

What about those sharp angles catching on things, shirt cuffs etc?
From the way i look at it, that might be an issue.

Otherwise there is some potential there i think.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Hmmmm... I'm seeing an industrial hour glass shaped case w/ two dials, with the sub dial dedicated to 24 hours and could be set for separate time zone !
Get to work... and stop slackin ! Kidding.
Jim


----------



## velo-ct (Jan 10, 2007)

rupertenberg said:


> Just a view from another angle showing case thickness.


I like the bold styling but it will be expensive to get produced with the precision that would be required.

It will be difficult to get the outside facets to line up on those corners to a point when you consider even very tight manufacturing tolerances. Even a small angle or position error will pull your corners out of alignment.

If you can let surfaces run off each other independantly it will be easier to machine. You might want to add some small radius corner breaks and inside fillets on all your edges so you can see what they look like after finishing as both brushed and especially polished will take the outside edges off and there is no tool that can cut an inside corner with zero radius.

Keep up the good work let us see how they turn out after protyping.

-Frank


----------



## ggathy (Jan 9, 2010)

My perception is the crown sticks out too far and I'm not crazy about that shadow hand concept to show AM/PM. Most wouldn't know what it's for and would have to ask its purpose. Then, when explained, they'd ask, "Do you really need to have something tell you (in a not-so-obvious fashion) that it's AM or PM?!" Seems like a waste of a complication. I like the case but its industrial design clashes with the organic nature of the leather strap. That black space above six o'clock is screaming to be filled by something interesting. A complication perhaps? Over all a good first effort!


----------



## djwatch (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## rabidliter (Aug 20, 2010)

you should get the ball rolling on getting this made. I'd buy it.


----------



## Bainzey (Dec 28, 2011)

The image is no longer available and considering all the positive feedback, it seems I missed out in a real gem here! Could you please re-upload?

Thanks!


----------

